# Moose Juice - Juice Review



## Marissa (24/8/17)

This week I have the honour of reviewing and tasting Moose Juice’s New Release – Scooped.

This is a PG 30% / VG 70% and 3 mg Nicotine. It’s a light coloured liquid. I’ve tested it through a clearomizer and on a dripper and it’s a great juice for both.

Their Description: A unique blend of your favourite ice cream flavours. This is our most complex juice to date which will keep your taste buds guessing and your nostalgia running on high.

The flavour is amazing. It’s true what they say when you open the bottle, nostalgia hits you instantly. You first smell chocolate followed by strawberry and a hint of vanilla.




Upon inhaling you taste the milky chocolate with the sweet strawberry following swiftly behind it.

When exhaling.. As a kid, when eating Neopolitan ice cream, I use to blend the chocolate, strawberry and vanilla together and eat it. This has an uncanny taste to the mixed ice cream I use to eat.

Moose Juice’s bottles are unique and beautiful!!

They said this is their most complex juice to date. And I have to say they pulled it off perfectly!!

Join them at Vapecon to be one of the first to try their new juice! You won’t regret it!!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/8/17)

Have you vaped My Man from One Hit Wonder which is the same flavour? 

If so, how does it compare?


----------



## Marissa (25/8/17)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Have you vaped My Man from One Hit Wonder which is the same flavour?
> 
> If so, how does it compare?



Not as yet. 
Are you going to Vapecon?
If so try Scooped from Moose Juice and please let me know how it compares?


----------

